# DPMS please let me know what you think! :)



## sgt.dirty (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here and wanted to see what you guys think about this!

Could you please tell me if this is a good buy?

It's an DPMS 16 that I found on a website for $909.99.

Comes with a carrying case, red dot scope (Millett) not sure which model. 3 30 round magazines. I will add the exact picture so you can see it. Please let me know what you think. I have not owned any DPMS rifles, and kind of want to see what you guys think before I buy it. Any infor mation on this weapon would be much appreciated. Please let me know if you think I should pass this up and look for something else. If you have any information on another brand that's around this price please let me know.

Thank you kindly in advance.

Sgt.Dirty


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I've heard excellent things about DPMS. The gun pictured looks to me like it is probably a Panther Lite 16. You can get more info on it from the DPMS website. I recently purchased one brand new (minus the scope) for $700--that should give you an idea of its value if you have any idea what the scope is worth. I have just ordered a scope for mine, so I'll see how it does with a scope. I may be willing to part with mine to get one with a longer barrel.


----------



## sgt.dirty (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks for the information tigerdog!

I know the bag that comes with it goes for about $75, Not sure on the scope, I'll have to look in to it more. I think it's a good deal with the bag, scope, 3 30 round magazines, ect. My problem is I don't know if I want to wait long. It is currently out of stock....I emailed them asking when they would get a new shipment, but they couldn't give me a good date. I could go ahead and back order it...But we all know how it is when you want a new toy and don't want to wait. :wink: What website did you get yours for $700, if you dont mind me asking 

Also I seen an Olympic arms for a little less...But I don't know anything about them either...Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine came with a hardcase and two 30rd magazines and some ammo. I picked mine up at a local (south central ND) gunshop while they were running a promotion. I took it home the same day! I hear many of the ARs are taking about 6 months to order.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello Sgt. Dirty. I also bought my DPMS Panther Lite 16 for $700. I would guess you could get everything pictured for about the price he is asking. You wouldn't be saving much. Is the red dot what you want? Is the configuration what you want? If it's not exact you may want to buy new and get the options that are more to your liking for around that same price tag. I understand the impatience of getting a new rifle and not wanting to wait. I don't think you can go wrong with a DPMS. I have two of them know. Good luck.


----------



## sgt.dirty (Jul 6, 2008)

Which would be better to go with? A1,2, or 3?


----------



## sgt.dirty (Jul 6, 2008)

Longshot said:


> Hello Sgt. Dirty. I also bought my DPMS Panther Lite 16 for $700. I would guess you could get everything pictured for about the price he is asking. You wouldn't be saving much. Is the red dot what you want? Is the configuration what you want? If it's not exact you may want to buy new and get the options that are more to your liking for around that same price tag. I understand the impatience of getting a new rifle and not wanting to wait. I don't think you can go wrong with a DPMS. I have two of them know. Good luck.


I really like the idea of a red dot, but I dont know much about Millet scopes.
I was thinking maybe I can order everything separate but I dont know where to start. If anyone knows any websites with great prices with the gun, and a good website with accessories ( magazines, scopes, grips, ect. ) please let me know. Any advice would be appreciated. Also has anyone had experience with Olympic arms? They have a life time warranty with their carbines.

Thanks in advance,

Sgt. Dirty


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

AT LEAST IT LOOKS COOL! :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sgt.dirty, I would say go to the DPMS website or get a catalog and pick exactly what you want. There is nothing better than getting a rifle made to your specs that isn't a hand me down from some one else. I ordered a LR-260 that should be done in a few weeks. You can get exactly what you want on the rifle then add any scope, extra mags, and what ever else you want.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

laite319 is right, get what you want then accessorize after. My rifle is identical to longshots heavy barrel DPMS. I put more on it than I needed, but it was just fun to do that. Here is the front view with a two mile visible green laser on the right, a 200 lumen Surefire on the left, and a red laser mounted to the left of the Nikon mildot scope. Now it has a collapsing stock also.










I found that green lasers for some reason don't work good in cold weather. Maybe it was just my brand.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

sgt.dirty, one thing the setup you have shown is missing is a higher check rest. With the red dot mounted on top of the carry handle it is too high to be comfortable. I bought a snap on check riser from midwayusa.com and it works well. My rig was set up much like the one you have pictured, but I have altered it since.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

How are you going to use the rifle? plinking? coyote hunting? tactical competition? training?

DPMS and the specific rifle you reference aren't the answers to each of the questions.

For one, go with an a3 or a4 removable carry handle / flat top upper. It is a much better platform for a red dot or scope.

The mllet scope isn't worth the money. Buy aimpoint, eotech or trijicon. Or if you can, schmidt & Bender. Mount it with Larue mounts.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I would buy another DPMS in a second. The one I have has been a very reliable and accurate rifle. I also second or third the idea above to figure out what you are looking for in the gun and order it with those features...ie....JP trigger and free-floated 20 in bbl...ect...ect. Get it right the first time and you will get better results and spend less money doing it and then sink it all into good optics.

JMHO

Jaybic


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have to echo the statements of the others, be sure it is what you want before you lay down your hard earned cash.

Me personally, I would not buy an A2 Type Upper Receiver. #1 as has been stated with the Optical Sight on top of the Carry Handle there is no good way to get a comfortable check weld on the stock for accurate shooting.

#2 yes a cheek / comb riser can be installed but that still leaves yet another problem. That problem is the distance the centerline of your optical sight is mounted above the centerline of the bore. The higher the centerline of your optical sight is above the the centerline of the bore your trajectory will not be as flat. This is magnifyed at short range. Case in point a buddy decided to chronograph his AR with a Scope mounted on the Carry Handle. Well the scope was so high above the centerline of the bore he almost destroyed my chronograph due to this offset his bullet impacted way below where he thought it was going to impact. I have run into this same situation shooting at Varmints at really close range and shot under them every time. There is a ballistic calculator at handloads.com and buy changing the sight height above bore dimension you can see what I am referring to.

#3 if you know full well up front that you are wanting to shoot the Rifle with an Optical Sight, why do you need the carry handle?

I recently bought a Bushmaster 16" M4 Optics Ready Carbine. This carbine came with Yankee Hill Machine 1/2" Optics Risers attached to the Flat Top so I was able to use conventional scope Rings. I picked up an Uncle Mikes Assault Rifle Case similar to the one in the photo for under $40.00. All totalled I have $850.00 in the Rifle and the Case. I spent another $225.00 on a Bushnell Elite 3200 1.5x4.5x32mm Firefly Rifle Scope and Rings and am set to go.










Yeah I have added a lot of other accessories not the least of which was a JP Enterprises Fire Control System (complete with Adjustable Trigger, Speed Hammer, Anti Walk Pins, Disconnector and all Fire Control Springs).

Another item I added was a Condor Brass Catcher. Originally this brass catcher attached via the velcro strap around the handguard at the rear of the handguard. Since the opening on the brass catcher that sits up against the receiver just has a thin wire in it to hold it's shape it was not very sturdy. I looked and looked at how I could modify this so it sat more securely against the receiver and finally attached the bottom halves of a pair of Weaver Scope Rings to the AR's Flat Top (between my 1/2" Risers). I then slit the fabric (cordura) and looped a couple of loop wire holders through the fabric and around the wire and attached them to the weaver scope rings with a couple washers and screws. Now the wire around the circumfrence of the opening of the brass catcher is held more securely against the receiver, and always in the same location resulting it much better reliability of the brass catcher.










I guess what I am saying is you are going to add some accessories no matter what, so you can save yourself some $$$ in the end if you get most of what you want to start with, and don't have to replace what was there to start with. AR's are ADDICTIVE and can be expensive yet another reason to get what you want to start with.

Larry


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

they are first class in my book have several DPMS guns and like them alot you will not be sorry if you buy one


----------



## Pockets2211 (Jun 25, 2008)

DPMS is a great company and make a great rifle. Only downside I can think of is the wait to get one. If you order from the company you are looking at a 3 month wait due to backorder on almost all their rifles atm, if you customize and order anything that isnt a completely stock rifle its around 4-6 months. They are that popular atm which is a good thing if your not one of the people waiting. Check out your local FFL's and see if they have any in stock first, sometimes you get lucky and find what you are looking for already there. My local shop i frequent tries to keep 3 or 4 DPMS AR's in stock. I wasnt lucky enough to find what i was looking for and i suggested maybe ordering from the site first words out of his mouth were i hope you dont mind a long wait.


----------

